# Oil Change intervals



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

I found this article on the G8 site and found it interesting, since I have wondered when I should change the oil on the GOAT.
2008 Pontiac G8 GT: Lab Results on 13,000-Mile Oil


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I ll still stick with every 3k.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Pretty good. I do go by the oil life indicator in my wifes G8. Never used the one in the GTO, I change the oil every 5k in that.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

:agree Full Synthetic


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The standard oil change intervals USED to be every 3K. With the advancements in oils, filters, and engines it is viewed now that changing at every 3K is a waste of money. Every car manufacturer has their own ideas of engine oil changing. My 2007 Ram's manual states to change every 3K. This is excessive.
Everyone has their own comfort zone to change fluids out. If you go by your manufacturers recommendations you are fine. GTO: it is recommended to change out when the oil life sensor notifies you. Roughly; 7-7500 miles. If you drive in dessert and highly dirty conditions you may want to change out sooner.

If you are using junk oil and filters then that is a different. I would think those with this car this is N/A.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, but manufacturers will also feed you a line of crap like "it is not necessary to change the fluid in the manual transaxle" or "change automatic transmission fluid every 100,000 miles" which is horribly, horribly false.

I'm lucky if I clock more than 3,000-4,000 miles per year, so an oil change occurs once a year. I'm using AMSOil 5W-30XL which claims is good for 15K miles, but I'll never push it more than 4,000 miles. I don't care about studies regarding this or that, if your oil is no longer a honey color, its time for a change, IMO.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I do trust GM words over most. Why, GM takes the most extensive steps to test and develope their vehicles. I was at a GTO meet at Haddad Motorsports the owner told us that GM has two multi million dollar test facilities that are clamaticly controlled to test all kinds of things in any condition. I have a video that I've taken at the LA Autoshow where the engineer stated that they run engines at idle 24/7 for up to 9 months in any condition. 

Now people that blame manufactures for making junk that keeps braking down forget that it is man made. No matter how much testing goes into something you are going to have failures. Some of that comes from outsourced parts that are bought on the lowest bidder.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

No one has to make decision regarding their car in a vacuum. There is so much research out there on oil products, etc. Ultimately, it boils down to what you are comfortable with. Yes, synthetic oils deal with byproducts of combustion differently than dino oil. Some oil filters with traditional medium can not handle or catch what needs to come out of the oil. Again research, research, research will pay off in great dividends. I will tell you, the 2005 GTO that I drive is mostly driven on the highway. I have 120,000 miles on the clock. It is an awesome machine. This is the first car I have owned that I truly wish to keep and pass on to my kids. That aside, I am an avid user of Amsoil. I use 0w-30 at this time and go absurd lengths between oil changes. I am comfortable with doing that. It has paid off. Read, research and then finally decide. . . do what you need to do.
Good luck


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I have 400k~ miles between my 2nd and 3rd gen RX7.

Both had Redline oil and intervals of 10k miles.

The 2nd gen, being NA, lasted 185k miles until my radiator busted and overheated my engine.

The FD has been rebuilt a few times due to detonation, but each time the same oil seals were used and nothing needed to get refinished.

the shop that did the work commented how well it looked. He asked what oil I used and I said Synthetic and he nearly fainted (he's told me NEVER to use synthetic on rotory engines).


----------

